# Photothèque iCloud innacessible sur Iphone



## Volone77 (6 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Depuis que je me suis déconnecté puis reconnecté sur mon compte iCloud je ne vois plus ma photothèque iCloud dans mon applications photos sur mon iphone seulement les photos qui étaient stockés sur celui-ci y sont toujours présentes.
Mais quand je vais sur mon ordinateur celle-ci sont bien présente, comment puis-je de nouveau y accéder depuis mon téléphone ?


----------

